# Iphone or Blackberry?



## Rozgarden (Apr 4, 2009)

So I was wondering who prefers Blackberries and who prefers iPhones.. 

I like iPhones and I own one.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 4, 2009)

Meh. Well, the iPhone has the advantage that it can be jailbroken. That gets it a lot of neat software that it wouldn't normally have (even on the App store; For example, tethering (using the phone as an internet connection) is disallowed universally on the iPhone, but can be done with homebrew). I'm not too sure about the Blackberries, but I do know that the iPhone is a more powerful piece of hardware.

That said, I hate Apple pretty bad. In addition, battery life on the iPhone is reportedly bad. My old boss can't get much time out of it, and in fact while it's charging, it's possible to expend more energy than is charging the battery, meaning the battery is depleting while supposedly charging.  iPhone, meet electricity, he is your frie-OMNOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## Shino (Apr 4, 2009)

Windows Mobile. It's the only one I know how to write apps for. The only downside is manufacturers have a tendency to install it on very underpowered phones, therefore they've earned the label "sluggish", among others.

But since you're forcing me to choose, I'd have to say Blackberry. I've never liked Apple products, they're too locked down, too high priced, and too dang shiny. Oh, and I'm not a big fan of iTunes, either. Being an IT greybeard, it see it as the second coming of AOL, troubleshooting-wise.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 4, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Meh. Well, the iPhone has the advantage that it can be jailbroken. That gets it a lot of neat software that it wouldn't normally have (even on the App store; For example, tethering (using the phone as an internet connection) is disallowed universally on the iPhone, but can be done with homebrew). I'm not too sure about the Blackberries, but I do know that the iPhone is a more powerful piece of hardware.
> 
> That said, I hate Apple pretty bad. In addition, battery life on the iPhone is reportedly bad. My old boss can't get much time out of it, and in fact while it's charging, it's possible to expend more energy than is charging the battery, meaning the battery is depleting while supposedly charging.  iPhone, meet electricity, he is your frie-OMNOMNOMNOMNOM


 

Then something is wrong with his iPhone cause my battery life is pretty good even though its been through the washing machine. It is a pain in the butt to take apart and put back together though.. Tell your old boss (if you can) that he can get a cheap battery from china for like 6 bucks and put it in himself if he is capable. However - it is NOT for the faint of heart (meaning it requires lots of patience and time and steady hands).


----------



## Runefox (Apr 4, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> Then something is wrong with his iPhone cause my battery life is pretty good even though its been through the washing machine.


I suppose it doesn't matter if it's a 3G, then?



> It is a pain in the butt to take apart and put back together though.. Tell your old boss (if you can) that he can get a cheap battery from china for like 6 bucks and put it in himself if he is capable. However - it is NOT for the faint of heart (meaning it requires lots of patience and time and steady hands).


Yeah, even if I wanted to talk to him right now, it'd be too much trouble for him. He's got very little free time nowadays.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 4, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I suppose it doesn't matter if it's a 3G, then?
> 
> 
> Yeah, even if I wanted to talk to him right now, it'd be too much trouble for him. He's got very little free time nowadays.


 
Um mine is a 16 gig 3G iphone.. and it works.... minus the camera cause of water damage but shh!!


----------



## Revy (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm liking this Blackbery Storm I'm about to get in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Wolfsmate (Apr 4, 2009)

In having both types of fones I would have to say I have much more functionality out of the ifone to be sure. As far as price, shop around. If you have the skillz you can get of cheap.  I picked up my 2G for 80 bucks cause someone didnt want to do the work. I had to replace the screen and they just went and upgraded and didn't want the hastle. Their laziness was my gain.
Iphone 2G, Jailbroken, on T-Mobile, Pwned, 2.2.0, will prolly go to 3G this summer.  
Can do anything I need it to. No complaints.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 4, 2009)

A few of my friends have the Curve and Storm, both are awesome as heck, and I may get a Storm myself. My sister is getting the Curve I believe. 

Can't wait until my phone contract comes up in august :/


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 4, 2009)

Blackberry for sure.  'Course...I work for the mobile/isp division of  the biggest CDN Telecoms.

The BB does phone, calendar, contacts, email and some surfing and it does it very well.  With massive battery life, up to 22mb/s downloads (where there's adequate EVDO coverage) and its damn near drop proof.  I prefer the 8830 over the Storm, I need a full keyboard for the volume of mail I do.

The iphone may run apps, but if I want apps, I use a notebook or a laptop.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 4, 2009)

Neither - I can't see why anyone requires either of them.  I don't even have a cell phone and I get along just fine in life.  Even if they were affordable, their plans are not.  Better to save your money towards something else that's actually useful.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 4, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Neither - I can't see why anyone requires either of them. I don't even have a cell phone and I get along just fine in life. Even if they were affordable, their plans are not. Better to save your money towards something else that's actually useful.


 
I consider my phone very useful thank you


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 4, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Neither - I can't see why anyone requires either of them.



Yeah, yeah....Luddite heretic! 

After 10+ years of daily carry, I can't imagine life without one.  If I could get seamless voice/data "cloud" access from anywhere, anytime, I'd give up my RIM too.  Except, with the mobile-IP we're working on, and HSPA, its likely to be on a RIM.



> Even if they were affordable, their plans are not.



What marketing and finance do with my network is a damn shame.  I'd give it away, or take it to a true utility platform and charge a token fee for unlimited (with in reason, have to protect the integrity and usability of the network) use.  I'd like to see cell access go the way of TV in the 50-80's.  Sure you payed $800-1,500 for the TV set, but the programing was free and all you could eat.  Location based services and value adds could fund the access.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't like either of them or need either of them.

Give me the cheapest, most basic phone without texting services and I don't need anything else.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 4, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Yeah, yeah....Luddite heretic!
> 
> After 10+ years of daily carry, I can't imagine life without one.  If I could get seamless voice/data "cloud" access from anywhere, anytime, I'd give up my RIM too.  Except, with the mobile-IP we're working on, and HSPA, its likely to be on a RIM.



Meh, I like being off the grid.  Even when I had a cell, I basically gave no one the number so that I couldn't be contacted for anything, especially by work.  I'm pissed enough as it is that I have to provide work my home number.



AlexInsane said:


> Don't like either of them or need either of them.
> 
> Give me the cheapest, most basic phone without texting services and I don't need anything else.



*laughs* I know.  When I went looking for a cell a few years back, I ended up getting one through Irre's phone company.  I asked "Look... I want a phone that just calls people okay?  No text, no games, no browsers, no colour, no sounds - none of that useless bullshit.  I just want a phone."  They actually answered "We don't have those sir."  So basically you're screwed into paying for services you don't care about and won't ever use.

That's my other beef - cost.  Now, I realize in Canada I'm probably in the worst industrialized nation in the world for reasonable cell phone costs, but good gods... to me, having to spend more than $20 a month for a basic plan is robbery, especially when I never used the thing.  It's also not a viable land-line replacement because you can't do reasonable (or unlimited) long distance on it, and at least in Canada, take it outside of your area code and the roaming charges will crucify you.  I have NO idea how anyone can afford to have them. :/


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 4, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Meh, I like being off the grid. Even when I had a cell, I basically gave no one the number so that I couldn't be contacted for anything, especially by work. I'm pissed enough as it is that I have to provide work my home number.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You would probably like Jitterbug.. its for people like you, although I dont know if they have them in Canada.


----------



## Sam (Apr 4, 2009)

: / I don't actually have a phone, just an iTouch. I don't pay for plans of services, I use txtdrop.com and text from my email. There are plenty of hotspots around here and I utilize them. I don't like talking, I don't like people calling me. A simple text will do, and if I need to talk to you I'll call you from home. Otherwise, I've got a skype app on here, just in case.


If I could get a phone, it would be the iphone, but only because I'm so familiar with the interface. Hell I get the same services ( without the dedicated service from a tower ) for free, no monthly fee at all. I love this thing, definately payed off.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 4, 2009)

I actually brought this question up, like 3 months ago. It's a versus between the iPhone, Nokia 5800, and the Blackberry Storm. Just click here, it gives you a broader view of the three. I saw how the Nokia 5800 worked, and it's shit. The Blackberry storm, is just an obese version of the iPhone. 

Apple is now working on the new iPhone 3.0, there's also rumors of an iPhone 4G. You might want to wait, since you have an iPhone as it is.


----------



## Sam (Apr 4, 2009)

You mean iTouch. :3


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 4, 2009)

well I hope I can upgrade to a 4G when it comes out


----------



## Runefox (Apr 4, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> well I hope I can upgrade to a 4G when it comes out



Yes, in the same manner one upgrades all Apple hardware.


----------



## Sam (Apr 4, 2009)

Tons of money. : /

Or an entirely new phone.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 4, 2009)

which would cost tons of money XD


----------



## Sam (Apr 4, 2009)

yup.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 5, 2009)

Iphone vs Blackberry. How about neither, please?

What can I do with either phone that I would actually want to do? Be on call for my job 24/7? Reading that forwarded email that someone thought I just _had_ to see? Or maybe I could receive alerts about how my favorite sports team that I don't actually give two shits about is doing in their... whatever. Or maybe read RSS feeds that tell me all about which celebrity what caught doing with drug? Or perhaps about how Linux is so unbelievably awesome and how much Microsoft blows.

Technology: Bringing you closer to people and phenomena that annoy the shit out of you.



ToeClaws said:


> *laughs* I know.  When I went looking for a cell a few years back, I ended up getting one through Irre's phone company.  I asked "Look... I want a phone that just calls people okay?  No text, no games, no browsers, no colour, no sounds - none of that useless bullshit.  I just want a phone."  They actually answered "We don't have those sir."  So basically you're screwed into paying for services you don't care about and won't ever use.


I don't know how it works in Canada, but here you can generally get a basic plan with the extras "a la carte." Though you have to be sure to block text messaging. They like to charge you $0.20 per incoming message. (And I love how they make you pay for something that, quite literally, costs them nothing.)


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 5, 2009)

I prefer neither of the two because I am not a tool, thanks.


----------



## Sam (Apr 5, 2009)

Hahahahaha.

I believe you.


Seriously.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 5, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Technology: Bringing you closer to people and phenomena that annoy the shit out of you.



It pays the bills...... 



> I don't know how it works in Canada, but here you can generally get a basic plan with the extras "a la carte."



Cell phone plans are semi-regulated by the government, there are fixed prices and floors/ceilings to prevent the dominant players from become a monopoly like they did with wireline services.  It mucks with the free hand of the market, but its never going to change.  More people live in New York city or LA than in our most populous Province; so there are economies of scale that aren't realized here too.

Thankfully, we're starting to get to a utility-based ala carte model, but its still a few years away.



> Though you have to be sure to block text messaging. They like to charge you $0.20 per incoming message. (And I love how they make you pay for something that, quite literally, costs them nothing.)



$0.10 per sms/txt here.  And I only spent $1.6BillionCDN on cell towers and network infra coast to coast last year.  Compared to what we spent on the billing system, it literally didn't cost us anything.   And then there was the $400MillionCDN that the Feds dinged us and every other mobile/mvno operator for Spectrum Licenses.    The air we breath in Canada belongs to the Queen, so you have to pay to send your cell signals through it.  Its as bad as Rodesia Zimbabwe.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, there isn't much around offering an a la carte option in terms of wireless services, though Koodo seems to be doing just that nowadays. They've recently penetrated into our market here in Newfoundland, and I can only guess that they're a CDMA carrier based on their coverage map.


----------



## matt561 (Apr 5, 2009)

You guy's should see the rate in France. it's horrible.

For a start you pay 400 euroes to buy the phone and then for the iPhone the contracts START at 50 euroes a month and for the Blackberry its 70 euroes a month and that is for shitty contracts like 3 hours a month useage.


I would love the blackberry but they are just too expensive here but i've settled for the HTC touch and it's a pretty good phone


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 5, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> You would probably like Jitterbug.. its for people like you, although I dont know if they have them in Canada.



They make phones for bitter old people? Awesome!  Heh, and that's a cool idea.  There is one company here that's doing something similar - Koodo.  They have simple phones that you buy outright, then a fairly inexpensive basic plan.



net-cat said:


> Iphone vs Blackberry. How about neither, please?
> 
> What can I do with either phone that I would actually want to do? Be on call for my job 24/7? Reading that forwarded email that someone thought I just _had_ to see? Or maybe I could receive alerts about how my favorite sports team that I don't actually give two shits about is doing in their... whatever. Or maybe read RSS feeds that tell me all about which celebrity what caught doing with drug?
> 
> Technology: Bringing you closer to people and phenomena that annoy the shit out of you.



*laughs* Yeah, that's pretty much I feel about the newer phones.  The whole point of being off a computer and away from work is to be unplugged for me.  Plus that way I know work also can't get a hold of me and ask annoying questions.  



net-cat said:


> Or perhaps about how Linux is so unbelievably awesome and how much Microsoft blows.



Psh... that's like getting an RSS feed that says "You are on Earth!"  Basic facts need not be broadcast. 



net-cat said:


> I don't know how it works in Canada, but here you can generally get a basic plan with the extras "a la carte." Though you have to be sure to block text messaging. They like to charge you $0.20 per incoming message. (And I love how they make you pay for something that, quite literally, costs them nothing.)



In the phone a had a few years ago, the original "plan" I bought with it covered up to 100 text messages for free.  Then they decided to start charging 15 cents per message.  They sent out a letter to notify customers that, simply put, said "Doesn't matter if your plan covers them - we're doing it anyway."  For me, it was the last straw in about an 18 month run where they were tacking on extra charges everywhere they could with the damn thing, so I cancelled it.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 5, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> $0.10 per sms/txt here.  And I only spent $1.6BillionCDN on cell towers and network infra coast to coast last year.  Compared to what we spent on the billing system, it literally didn't cost us anything.   And then there was the $400MillionCDN that the Feds dinged us and every other mobile/mvno operator for Spectrum Licenses.    The air we breath in Canada belongs to the Queen, so you have to pay to send your cell signals through it.  Its as bad as Rodesia Zimbabwe.


I was actually referring more to the fact that the space in the packet that text messages occupy is there whether a text message is sent or not. At least, that's how it is with GSM. Not sure about CDMA. (You're probably in a better position to answer that than I am, actually.)

You'll forgive me if I consider all carriers to basically be identical, abusive, penny-pinching entities. Because they are.



ToeClaws said:


> *laughs* Yeah, that's pretty much I feel about the newer phones.  The whole point of being off a computer and away from work is to be unplugged for me.  Plus that way I know work also can't get a hold of me and ask annoying questions.


Exactly. My boss expects me to check me to check my work email on my days off. Not likely, for what she's paying me. (She also doesn't know that I'm looking for other jobs. I honestly believe that when I quit, she'll actually be surprised.)





ToeClaws said:


> Psh... that's like getting an RSS feed that says "You are on Earth!"  Basic facts need not be broadcast.


And yet we have Slashdot!





ToeClaws said:


> In the phone a had a few years ago, the original "plan" I bought with it covered up to 100 text messages for free.  Then they decided to start charging 15 cents per message.  They sent out a letter to notify customers that, simply put, said "Doesn't matter if your plan covers them - we're doing it anyway."  For me, it was the last straw in about an 18 month run where they were tacking on extra charges everywhere they could with the damn thing, so I cancelled it.


Ouch. At least cell phone contracts here are just that. Contracts. If they want to change the terms of said contract, they have to give you an opportunity to get out without penalty.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 5, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> They make phones for bitter old people?



I'll add "Get TC to use a cell phone" to your "bucket list."  



net-cat said:


> I was actually referring more to the fact that the space in the packet that text messages occupy is there whether a text message is sent or not. At least, that's how it is with GSM. Not sure about CDMA. (You're probably in a better position to answer that than I am, actually.)



Yep, its the same with CDMA.  But its not "free" in the sense that billions had to be invested in base infra for it to work.   Its really about monetizing a service and clever marketing.



> You'll forgive me if I consider all carriers to basically be identical, abusive, penny-pinching entities. Because they are.



Its good for the share price.....  



> And yet we have Slashdot!



And twitter!  (which sells airtime and minutes, gawd how I love it so. :razz 




> Ouch. At least cell phone contracts here are just that. Contracts. If they want to change the terms of said contract, they have to give you an opportunity to get out without penalty.



They're still contracts here too.  But with more weasel words than an MS EUA, its hard to know what you're getting some times.  Hell I'm in the industry and I can't understand half of them.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 5, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> They're still contracts here too.  But with more weasel words than an MS EUA, its hard to know what you're getting some times.  Hell I'm in the industry and I can't understand half of them.


I think they've actually been taken to court about it here.


----------



## Aden (Apr 5, 2009)

I do so heart my iPhone.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 5, 2009)

net-cat said:


> I think they've actually been taken to court about it here.



Here too.  Class action suits pending, it will take years.  On the bright side, we have almost seamless SMS integration between the vendors, which we didn't have before.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 5, 2009)

Aden said:


> I do so heart my iPhone.


 
same here


----------



## Eevee (Apr 6, 2009)

storm is annoying the piss out of me

and I got it over the iphone because that already annoyed the piss out of me

truly the mark of quality.  g-1 plz


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 6, 2009)

Eevee said:


> storm is annoying the piss out of me



I find the lack of a tactile keyboard to be its chief failing.  What's your gripe?


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 6, 2009)

Go, Apple! <3


----------



## Runefox (Apr 6, 2009)

Ark said:


> Go, Apple! <3



Die in a fire. >=|


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Apr 6, 2009)

I heard the Iphone exposed in someone's pocket once.

I'll go with the Iphone for people i don't like.

Blackberry for myself.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 7, 2009)

Eevee said:


> storm is annoying the piss out of me
> 
> and I got it over the iphone because that already annoyed the piss out of me
> 
> truly the mark of quality. g-1 plz


 
Um my brother has a G-1 and he thinks iPhones are better than what he has. He does like it for some things but its sooo clunky there were some other issues he didnt like.


----------



## mizers (Apr 7, 2009)

black berries~


----------



## Eevee (Apr 7, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> I find the lack of a tactile keyboard to be its chief failing.  What's your gripe?


that is certainly why I'm so attracted to the g-1; the slow typing speed is driving me away from actually using the phone for much of anything

but it also has a large share of stupid things like _charging_ for visual voice mail, capitalizing the first letter of what I type in nearly any textbox (which makes the best ssh client I can find *completely fucking useless* -- and I cannot find any way to turn this lovely feature off), a beautifully thought-out UI that consists largely of just cramming 30 things into a menu in no particular order, an utterly useless portrait keyboard that _only_ does predictive typing, an email client I can barely figure out how to set up that doesn't bother syncing read-ness of IMAP mail, no SMS threading, etc etc.  displays also often consist of either a flat list of just text or a fullscreen white box with some text in it; context is sorely lacking even in the rather critical message center thing.

it's sleek or whatever I guess but honestly it makes me miss my crappy crappy Treo.  at least the damn thing could do email and text messaging; that's half of what I want the fucking phone for and the storm sucks at both.  and now I'm stuck with it and averse to using it much at all.



rozgarden said:


> Um my brother has a G-1 and he thinks iPhones are better than what he has. He does like it for some things but its sooo clunky there were some other issues he didnt like.


this is not useful information.  what makes iphones better, what makes the g-1 clunky?


----------



## Carenath (Apr 7, 2009)

I have an iPhone 3G, and I like it. It didnt cost me an arm and a leg, the cost of running it though, was another matter.. but that was more to do with the fact that I use an average of 900 minutes a month and the top plan available initially to iPhone customers only provided 700 minutes, so I was paying for overages on top of the plan cost. I recently switched to an unlimited plan that came out a few months after I got the phone, and that's dropped my monthly costs by over 90%.

I got the iPhone because it is a multiband 3G phone, one that works on all the current 3G bands being used worldwide. It is also a world-band GSM phone... this means I can use it anywhere I go, and if there is a 3G network there.. I can use it. I have yet to find a Blackberry that can do that... and since I have no need for push email (and I aint paying for the Blackberry server software to push my regular emails to me).. the iPhone suits me better.



ToeClaws said:


> Neither - I can't see why anyone requires either of them.  I don't even have a cell phone and I get along just fine in life.  Even if they were affordable, their plans are not.  Better to save your money towards something else that's actually useful.


You've never been to Europe then, mobile markets in North America are awful, and Canada is worse than the US. Even though I have every intention of emmigrating to Canada.. I cringe at the thought of getting a cell there. Not the least of which because I'll be stuck with Rogers/Fido, particularly if I want to use a decent phone of my choice.



Irreverent said:


> Yeah, yeah....Luddite heretic!
> What marketing and finance do with my network is a damn shame.  I'd give it away, or take it to a true utility platform and charge a token fee for unlimited (with in reason, have to protect the integrity and usability of the network) use.  I'd like to see cell access go the way of TV in the 50-80's.  Sure you payed $800-1,500 for the TV set, but the programing was free and all you could eat.  Location based services and value adds could fund the access.


Too bad it isnt your network to give away... but even if it was.. what would be the point in using it, if everyone was forced to change their phones to one you're network was supplying. It's standard policy for CDMA networks to be semi-proprietary.. and far from portable.



Irreverent said:


> Cell phone plans are semi-regulated by the government, there are fixed prices and floors/ceilings to prevent the dominant players from become a monopoly like they did with wireline services.  It mucks with the free hand of the market, but its never going to change.  More people live in New York city or LA than in our most populous Province; so there are economies of scale that aren't realized here too.


That's just an excuse, the Government hardly made it a requirement to charge for calling Toll-Free numbers, charging for caller ID, charging to receive text messages or charging to receive calls. And yet Bell does all of these things.. as does Telus.. Rogers and Fido dont.

Even here, where mobile phone services have less competition and the prices charged here are among the highest in europe, a mobile phone plan is better value for money than any equivilent service in Canada... and forget about economies of scale.. there are less people in my entire country, than there are in New York City.



> $0.10 per sms/txt here.  And I only spent $1.6BillionCDN on cell towers and network infra coast to coast last year.  Compared to what we spent on the billing system, it literally didn't cost us anything.   And then there was the $400MillionCDN that the Feds dinged us and every other mobile/mvno operator for Spectrum Licenses.    The air we breath in Canada belongs to the Queen, so you have to pay to send your cell signals through it.  Its as bad as Rodesia Zimbabwe.


That's the same in most countries.. even here, yet that didnt stop all four of the mobile operators here from investing in, and continuing to invest in their 3.5G networks... and there are trials of LTE technology which will likely replace the current 3.5G systems in time.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 7, 2009)

Carenath said:


> I cringe at the thought of getting a cell there. Not the least of which because I'll be stuck with Rogers/Fido, particularly if I want to use a decent phone of my choice.



With HSPA deployment in Canada, you'll have access to most of the same phones that you would world wide, with exclusions for vendor exclusivity deals; from at least 3 incumbents and one or two MVNOs.



> That's just an excuse, the Government hardly made it a requirement to charge for calling Toll-Free numbers, charging for caller ID, charging to receive text messages or charging to receive calls. And yet Bell does all of these things.. as does Telus.. Rogers and Fido dont.



Yes, they did.  Just not equally.   The Government regulates what Bell can and can't charge, while allowing the smaller companies to pretty much do what they want.  Its their way of fostering competition, encouraging people to move away from the larger providers.  The wireless telco space is not a level playing field in my country.



> and forget about economies of scale.. there are less people in my entire country, than there are in New York City.



Last I looked, your country was smaller than New York City and its greater metropolitan area too.   Well, not really, but can make a big difference on physical infra expense for towers, repeaters et al.



> That's the same in most countries.. even here, yet that didnt stop all four of the mobile operators here from investing in, and continuing to invest in their 3.5G networks... and there are trials of LTE technology which will likely replace the current 3.5G systems in time.



Bell/Telus are on track for post-2010 LTE deployment.  HSPA is just an interim step for us.  There's at least 30 carriers world wide using HSPA as a stepping stone to LTE.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 7, 2009)

BB just so you don't get another hyped, expensive phone locked to a contract.


----------



## Eevee (Apr 8, 2009)

Glaice said:


> BB just so you don't get another hyped, expensive phone locked to a contract.


how does this not describe the storm


----------



## Runefox (Apr 8, 2009)

Eevee said:


> how does this not describe the storm



We STILL have billboards and ads all over the place about how wonderful it is and how it's OMFGINSTOCK here.


----------



## Kubaki Fox (Apr 8, 2009)

Off topic but I like the Samsung Eternity. If i had to choose the Blackberry for Windows Mobile.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 9, 2009)

Sam said:


> Hahahahaha.
> 
> I believe you.
> 
> ...




>:C


That is all.


----------



## Vekke (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't have a phone, but I'd want a blackberry over an iPhone. Not the kind you have to touch either >:|

I mean I have a macbook and an iPod and I love them but

i have sausage fingers i can't hit those letters

at least with a blackberry, like, pearl or something, you can use a pen if all else fails :|


----------



## Psudowolf (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a blackberry curve 8310, not a bad device. has a good camera, and good internet browsing capability. 
Though I pay out the ass for the phone service.>..<


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 10, 2009)

Eevee said:


> this is not useful information. what makes iphones better, what makes the g-1 clunky?


 
He wasnt exactly specific when he told me and when asked again he was vague.. All he said was that the iPhone was more refined, but he liked the fact that the G1 had a physical keyboard


----------



## Revy (Apr 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> I'm liking this Blackbery Storm I'm about to get in a couple of weeks...


 I've had my blackberry storm for 5 days and I love that I got it ^^;


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 15, 2009)

I like the idea of a full featured phone, that can be updated to do anything. Has, quite possibly the best platform for mobile developers, what with the interface being so flexible (Multi-Touch). The UI is killer, jail-breaking is incredibly fun. The fact that the damn thing can be my entire laptop for a month if it was needed to be, amazes me. It's a great phone, and i don't care what you say.

That said, Blackberry's are nice. Messaging, and such are much better, and is more business flexible.

But i'm still shooting for my mega phone. In a year, when my contract dies, i already have cash saved to go out and buy one that day. I'm using a iPod Touch, and the Voyager on Verizon. Not so much fun.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 16, 2009)

^
Unless you jailbreak it, you really can't do very much with the iPhone right now, or at least, nothing incredibly useful aside from what most smartphones already provide (web browsing, e-mail, etc (it just does it in a more concise way)). Jailbreaking it provides a whole host of opportunities, but that's far from officially supported, and good luck getting support for it if anything breaks. =D

I'm a bit of a fan of the iPhone for what it can do (definitely not a fan of it for gaming; Ugh. Yes, I REALLY want to cover up half the screen with my thumbs), but it's not without its faults. Like I said early on in this thread, battery life is an issue, especially in 3G areas and if you're running apps on it (naturally). It does have WiFi built-in, but WiFi hotspots are few and far between around here. Sure, there's a few open networks and the buses sometimes have them, but that's about it. Rogers, our only iPhone/GSM service provider, also has really, _really_ shitty data plans for the iPhone, essentially making using it for what it's intended to be used for (smart phone) incredibly difficult, especially considering that 3G coverage is becoming more widespread.


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> >:C
> 
> 
> That is all.



there was no sarcasm there sir. I was being brutally honest.


----------



## Aden (Apr 16, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Jailbreaking it provides a whole host of opportunities, but that's far from officially supported, and good luck getting support for it if anything breaks. =D



Hook up to iTunes, restore phone. Retrieves your last synced backup so your phone is just the way you left it, minus the jailbreak. They never have to know.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 16, 2009)

Aden said:


> Hook up to iTunes, restore phone. Retrieves your last synced backup so your phone is just the way you left it, minus the jailbreak. They never have to know.



... Assuming you didn't outright brick the thing or otherwise make it unresponsive to/unrecognised by iTunes. XD Of course, to do that, you'd have to have REALLY fucked up.


----------



## Aden (Apr 16, 2009)

Runefox said:


> ... Assuming you didn't outright brick the thing or otherwise make it unresponsive to/unrecognised by iTunes. XD Of course, to do that, you'd have to have REALLY fucked up.



I've really never heard of that happening in the last year and a half. Be sure to get all your jailbreaks from the dev team and nowhere else.

\Also ziphone is for douchebags.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 16, 2009)

Aden said:


> I've really never heard of that happening in the last year and a half. Be sure to get all your jailbreaks from the dev team and nowhere else.



Really? It happened quite frequently with early attempts at the 3G, and a coworker of mine, IIRC, had it happen to him several times while attempting to jailbreak his iPhone. Also recall the Big Mandatory iPhone Update that maliciously and intentionally bricked every jailbroken iPhone up to that date.


----------



## Kumiko_Fox (Apr 22, 2009)

I like my iPhone 3G a lot, I wouldn't trade it for any Blackberry.  The iPhone gives me everything I need, tons of apps, fast internet speed, refined software that rarely crashes and I'm very used to the OS since I've used it since launch day of the original iPhone.  There's not too much I don't like about the iPhone, the only thing I can think of is that the power and volume control buttons are a bit more recessed then I would have liked.  The original iPhone power and volume control buttons were better.  Other than that I have no complains about it (Other than the fact that people call me!).


----------



## Eevee (Apr 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Jailbreaking it provides a whole host of opportunities


Not really.  More like some dudes have compiled unix software (ruby, doom, emacs) for this semi-new unix platform.  If a ruby interpreter makes all your telephony dreams come true then good for you, but otherwise...


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> ^
> Unless you jailbreak it, you really can't do very much with the iPhone right now, or at least, nothing incredibly useful aside from what most smartphones already provide (web browsing, e-mail, etc (it just does it in a more concise way)). Jailbreaking it provides a whole host of opportunities, but that's far from officially supported, and good luck getting support for it if anything breaks. =D
> 
> I'm a bit of a fan of the iPhone for what it can do (definitely not a fan of it for gaming; Ugh. Yes, I REALLY want to cover up half the screen with my thumbs), but it's not without its faults. Like I said early on in this thread, battery life is an issue, especially in 3G areas and if you're running apps on it (naturally). It does have WiFi built-in, but WiFi hotspots are few and far between around here. Sure, there's a few open networks and the buses sometimes have them, but that's about it. Rogers, our only iPhone/GSM service provider, also has really, _really_ shitty data plans for the iPhone, essentially making using it for what it's intended to be used for (smart phone) incredibly difficult, especially considering that 3G coverage is becoming more widespread.



I may like my Apple products, but I'm no fan boy either. I think the 3G coverage with AT&T is disgusting. How come everywhere i go, even my cowtown, i get 3 Bars of 3G coverage on my Voyager with Verizon, but my uncle's iPhone on AT&T can only run 2G here. How come the battery is so short, and people waited 3 fucking years for Cut & Paste?

If i break it, the wonder of jail-breaking (So it says. Apple's cracking down on it), that it's all software, and a good restore or backup file can get it back. If i break it, just restore it, and to the apple store we go.

Apple is a smart company it's own. I like, most of there products. The iMac and Macbook air is a waste of time in my opinion, but I adore my 80 gig classic, and i'm shooting for a Macbook Pro, no matter how pricey they are. There design on everything is always something new, and follows a line, instead of having like 30 models like Dell or other companies.

But the iPhone 3rd Gen, better fix this battery, and AT&T shape the fuck up. I'm not gonna be happy running on a small battery, dropping calls and no 3G.


----------



## Aden (Apr 24, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> How come the battery is so short



Giant-ass (relatively) touchscreen, processor-intensive apps, wi-fi?



> and people waited 3 fucking years for Cut & Paste?



Never understood why people keep hammering on about the copy/paste thing. I've needed it about...once, in the year and a half I've had my iPhone. I'd rather have video recording.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> Giant-ass (relatively) touchscreen, processor-intensive apps, wi-fi?
> 
> 
> 
> Never understood why people keep hammering on about the copy/paste thing. I've needed it about...once, in the year and a half I've had my iPhone. I'd rather have video recording.



So, they build in this hard-ware. Obviously, they would need a bigger battery. It's something that they need to add coming the next update. Issue is, there gonna need quite the redesign to fit a bigger battery. I mean, look at what's in it now.

Another rant is the going back to all plastic, and dumping Aluminum. I think Apple hit a gold mine using Aluminum. Now, i do understand that 3G design was to get better service for it's 10 fucking antennas, but i miss the old design. Way cooler in my opinion, and i wouldn't be so fucking afraid to drop it.


----------



## Aden (Apr 24, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Another rant is the going back to all plastic, and dumping Aluminum. I think Apple hit a gold mine using Aluminum. Now, i do understand that 3G design was to get better service for it's 10 fucking antennas, but i miss the old design. Way cooler in my opinion, and i wouldn't be so fucking afraid to drop it.



Agreed. 1st-gen ftw.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 24, 2009)

If it was ANY Blackberry vs. the one iPhone, I'd rather have the Bold than the iPhone. It's so fast it makes the iPhone look slow, and I'd rather have speed.


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 27, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> It's so fast it makes the iPhone look slow,



-5 diction points


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 30, 2009)

I'dmuch rather use my PC for doing anything online thank you.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Apr 30, 2009)

Nokia.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 1, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> -5 diction points


lolwut


----------

